# How to appropriately tune a AP membrane?



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

What specs for a driver are needed, enclosure volume based around sealed/ported designs, along with correct membrane making procedure, and materials..etc?

Anything that would help designing a ap enclosure.

Thanks


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Go over to ECA and look for Steve's (audionutz) AP tutorial.

And Eric has posted the AP tuning guide that came with the ID AP mats on the ID forum.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Thank ye.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Linking from ECA for anyone searching in the future.

Audionutz on AP
http://www.elitecaraudio.com/article.php?sid=18

Not a member of the id forum.


----------

